# Photoshop Stapelverarbeitung: Verarbeitete Bilder nur weiss?!



## Dueddi (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Photoshop CS 2. Ich muss Bilder in 3 verschiedenen Grössen in 3 verschiedenen Ordner abspeichern. Dazu habe ich eine Aktion erstellt, die folgende Befehle an den Bildern ausführt:
1. Setzen Auswahl (gesamtes Bild auswählen)
2. Transformieren
3. Freistellen
4. Scharfzeichnen
5. Speichern
usw. (wird ab Schritt 2 insgesamt 3-mal ausgeführt)

Habe jetzt schon mehrere Aktionen erstellt - jedoch erscheint bei der Stapelverarbeitung oft die Fehlermeldung "Konnte den Befehl Scharfzeichnen nicht ausführen, weil der ausgewählte Bereich leer ist" und die erzeugten Bilder sind alle nur weiss.
Die Fehlermeldung könnte an dem Auswahl Setzen-Befehl liegen, jedoch habe ich bei der Version davor anstatt dem Auswahl-Befehl einen Befehl benutzt, der die Hintergrundebene in eine "normale" Ebene umwandelt.

Diese Stapelverarbeitung hat schonmal funktioniert, doch leider habe ich die Datei nicht mehr... 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte und/oder wie ich das hinkriege?

Gruß und vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus,
Daniel

EDIT: Ok, ich weiss zwar nicht wie ich das geschafft habe, aber die Bilder sind nicht mehr weiss  - jetzt das nächste Problem: 
Die Bilder haben nicht immer die gleiche Auflösung und da das Transformieren nur relativ (also in %) erfolgt, stimmen die Abmessungen der erzeugten Bilder nicht mehr. Leider hilft es auch nicht, explizit Pixel-Angaben beim Transformieren zu verwenden - es wird immer in % gerechnet. Weiss jemand, wie das möglich ist?


----------



## janoc (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn du keine Einheit eingibst, wird von % ausgegangen. Trage einen Wert mit Einheit ein, z.B. "500 Px", dann sollte auf 500 Pixel transformiert werden.


----------



## hierbavida (4. Februar 2008)

probier mal Menu-Datei-Scripten-Bildprozessor. Die Bildgröße kann vorgegeben werden und wird auch nach Hoch- und Breitformat bearbeitet. Die Speicherung kann gleichzeitig  in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen unter jpg, psd und tif erfolgen


----------

